# My Tarantula is trying to escape?



## MattDrennan (Jun 21, 2011)

My tarantula (Mexican Fire Leg) climbs to the top of his cage and put his fangs through the metal screen and tries biting through it. He does this every night. Any ideas? Is he unhappy? I feed him 6 crickets weekly.

Reactions: Wow 1 | Optimistic 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 21, 2011)

How long have you had the spider?  Has (he) done *every* night since you have had him?  Has (he) molted in your care?  Is (he) really a he?

Is the substrate moist/damp?


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jun 21, 2011)

Just curious.... Do you run a ceiling fan at night?

6 crickets a week is overkill

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jgod790 (Jun 21, 2011)

MattDrennan said:


> My tarantula (Mexican Fire Leg) climbs to the top of his cage and put his fangs through the metal screen and tries biting through it. He does this every night. Any ideas? Is he unhappy? I feed him 6 crickets weekly.


That doesn't sound very likely. How ever if it is true, then I would consider the environment around the enclosure. Possibly some sort of vibration is stimulating it in some weird way.


----------



## Shelob11 (Jun 22, 2011)

If already acclimated and the substrate is proper for him/her I'd bet it's an external stimuli. I second the ceiling fan question.


----------



## MattDrennan (Jun 22, 2011)

I just recently moved and have the ceiling fan running 24/7. Could that be the problem? If so, should I stop that? I don't want him to be uncomfortable. I just call it a he xD I've have him for about a year and he has molted 3 times.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jun 22, 2011)

MattDrennan said:


> I just recently moved and have the ceiling fan running 24/7. Could that be the problem? If so, should I stop that? I don't want him to be uncomfortable. I just call it a he xD I've have him for about a year and he has molted 3 times.


I run my ceiling fan pretty much every night now. Back in winter I didn't and I wasn't having any problems. Once summer came, I cut the fan on and my G. pulchripes and L. parahybana started climbing the sides of their enclosures and getting on the lid and chewing the screen. I haven't had a chance to test them again with the fan off yet so I'll try it this week. I don't know what it is about a ceiling fan :?

But that's my experience. You could try cutting the fan off to see if that is the problem. Just remember, they will wander from time to time.


----------



## FrostyCakee (Jun 22, 2011)

I have my ceiling fan on at all times and I never seem to have an issue from what i can see. I would love to see the results to these tests because if the ceiling fan is indeed causing a problem i would love to know :]
but from my experience i have not seen any effect in my T's.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 22, 2011)

Guess I will ask again...



xhexdx said:


> How long have you had the spider?  Has (he) done *every* night since you have had him?  Has (he) molted in your care?  Is (he) really a he?
> 
> Is the substrate moist/damp?


----------



## MattDrennan (Jun 24, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> Guess I will ask again...


Sorry didn't see the bottom half of your question. No not really, only around the water dish.

I'll try the ceiling fan experiment too xD


----------



## Sesame Sam (Jun 24, 2011)

MattDrennan said:


> Sorry didn't see the bottom half of your question. No not really, only around the water dish.
> 
> I'll try the ceiling fan experiment too xD


Maybe cut him down to 2 crickets a week too. Won't help with him trying to escape but you don't want an overweight T


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 24, 2011)

MattDrennan said:


> Sorry didn't see the bottom half of your question.


What about the top half?


----------



## ShadowBlade (Jun 24, 2011)

3 molts in a year? How big is it? Has he only started this behaviour since his last molt? 

-Sean


----------



## MattDrennan (Jun 24, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> What about the top half?


Dry as could be.



ShadowBlade said:


> 3 molts in a year? How big is it? Has he only started this behaviour since his last molt?
> 
> -Sean


I got him as a spiderling  They grow so fast :'( Lol.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 25, 2011)

MattDrennan said:


> Dry as could be.


Ok...I'm going to ask again, and bold what I don't believe you have answered yet:



xhexdx said:


> How long have you had the spider?  *Has (he) done every night since you have had him?*  Has (he) molted in your care?  Is (he) really a he?
> 
> Is the substrate moist/damp?


Also:



MattDrennan said:


> I got him as a spiderling  They grow so fast :'( Lol.


At the rate you're feeding it, yes, it's going to grow very fast.

You may want to slow down with your feedings.

One more question you can hopefully answer:  How big is the spider?  Please specify what you're measuring (we prefer to measure diagonal leg span).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Travis K (Jun 25, 2011)

I have seen pics of T that have chewed through metal screen so you may want to watch out for that as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arachno Dano (Aug 11, 2012)

Glad I found this thread! I just re-housed my female G. pulchripes yesterday because she had been climbing more than normal (decided to raise the level of substrate to prevent any injuries in case she fell!). I went downstairs to check on my collection and I noticed she was still climbing (this is to be expected because I just re-housed her less than 24 hours ago), but this time I noticed she used her fangs to pull herself up onto the screen (the fangs were sticking through the screen and then she squeezed). I watched her for about 15 minutes and examined her doing it numerous times. She ate previosly before I re-housed her, but I do have an industrial fan that is circulating air in my garage. I always keep my T's downstairs in the summer when the temperature peaks above 90+ degrees to prevent any casualties. I will turn off the fan and see if this solves the problem! She is not hungry so we can scratch that one off the list. Also the substrate is a little humid compared to her likings (not too wet/damp or anything to worry about) but she has plenty of things to climb on while the substrate drys completely (logs, hide, ect.). I seriously doubt she can chew her way through the metal screen, but she does have some big chompers! :biggrin:


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a B. auratum female that tried to nom through the lid of the cricket keeper she calls her home, but after another molt and a change of substrate she stopped that behavior entirely. I'd answer xhexdx questions


----------



## Buck0525 (Aug 11, 2012)

The only 4 instances that I have noticed this is...1. Mite infestation 2. Too damp/too dry substrate 3. New enclosure for the Tarantula, the spider wondering around to see it's surroundings 4. Too cool or too hot temperature(though it is rare from my knowledge). Even so, sometimes I have noticed they seem to be just finding a place to make their burrow. My PZB seemed to never rest until finding her selected location. So, it could be any variety of things. Just putting some things I have noticed out there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachno Dano (Aug 12, 2012)

I am convinced she is a E. campestratus (PZB), but everyone is telling me she is a G. pulchripes! I guess we'll see if she gets any bigger! That will prove which species she is! New behavior to me, but I am glad I am not the only one! One of the benefits about this website. :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melissa Rosbotham (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi guys, I realise this is an old post but hoping to get a response as I'm experiencing something similar with my own T. I have an Brachypelma hamorii (AF) probably around 5" or more mark. She's in a large flat faunarium. I've had her just over 6 weeks now. In the last week or so I've noticed a few times whereby she's been digging next to or near where the ventilation is at & at times seen her fangs come out the holes, bite & pull. Nothing has changed in her enclosure. Substrate is dry. Water dish is always kept full & I don't have a ceiling fan as above. I do have a space heater as I live in UK & the weather isn't always as friendly here but I haven't had the space heater on when this has happened. Is this normal digging/burrowing behaviour? I'm new to the hobby & I wouldn't like her to break a fang. 

Thanks


----------



## Krystal Anne (Nov 14, 2018)

Melissa Rosbotham said:


> Hi guys, I realise this is an old post but hoping to get a response as I'm experiencing something similar with my own T. I have an Brachypelma hamorii (AF) probably around 5" or more mark. She's in a large flat faunarium. I've had her just over 6 weeks now. In the last week or so I've noticed a few times whereby she's been digging next to or near where the ventilation is at & at times seen her fangs come out the holes, bite & pull. Nothing has changed in her enclosure. Substrate is dry. Water dish is always kept full & I don't have a ceiling fan as above. I do have a space heater as I live in UK & the weather isn't always as friendly here but I haven't had the space heater on when this has happened. Is this normal digging/burrowing behaviour? I'm new to the hobby & I wouldn't like her to break a fang.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome, hope you stick around! Your husbandry sounds great  

To answer your question, it's not abnormal behavior. There are a lot of stories regarding tarantulas chewing on wire/mesh/etc. and even critter keeper-type lids like that of your faunarium. I recently noticed that my A. seemanni does so, and yes, he DID break a fang. I saw that one of them is always partially sticking out. Fortunately, he's catching and eating prey perfectly fine so it should be fixed next molt, though I do plan to rehouse him. These enclosures are still very popular and usually okay, but they do pose that risk.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tenebrarius (Nov 14, 2018)

any water in the sub will make desert Ts mad and climb, too much vertical space also seems to encourage their wanderings on the walls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melissa Rosbotham (Nov 15, 2018)

Krystal Anne said:


> Welcome, hope you stick around! Your husbandry sounds great
> 
> To answer your question, it's not abnormal behavior. There are a lot of stories regarding tarantulas chewing on wire/mesh/etc. and even critter keeper-type lids like that of your faunarium. I recently noticed that my A. seemanni does so, and yes, he DID break a fang. I saw that one of them is always partially sticking out. Fortunately, he's catching and eating prey perfectly fine so it should be fixed next molt, though I do plan to rehouse him. These enclosures are still very popular and usually okay, but they do pose that risk.


Thanks so much for the reply. I definitely intend to stick around I've seen some great advice given which is amazing for people new to the hobby like me. That is exactly what I don't want to happen I would feel awful. I really don't think she'd be unhappy in her enclosure as that was my initial worry. It makes me feel better knowing that quite a few people have also caught their Ts doing this as well. Her eco earth is always kept dry. The water is in her dish & nowhere else. She happily walks around & chills on the substrate. During the day she opts to be inside or on top of her hide. At night time she's out & about. She's the sweetest little thing has never kicked a hair. She's also quite the character tends to pick a fight at times with the artificial plant I have in her enclosure (it's really funny to watch). But this biting the cage thing has only happened around 3 times in the last week or so when she's on her nightly prowl. A gentle blow & she's done. Just to be on the safe side at the end of this month (pay day) I'll have a look around for something else to house her in. Thanks again 



Tenebrarius said:


> any water in the sub will make desert Ts mad and climb, too much vertical space also seems to encourage their wanderings on the walls


Hey there  my girl is kept on dry eco earth. The only water in there is in her dish. She's kept in a large flat faunarium. Her substrate falls just below the ventilation. If she does decide to climb she doesn't have to fully climb the wall of the enclosure to reach the ventilation or lid. To put my mind at rest & not risk a broken fang I'm going to swap her out when I get paid at the end of the month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 16, 2018)

Melissa Rosbotham said:


> Hi guys, I realise this is an old post but hoping to get a response as I'm experiencing something similar with my own T. I have an Brachypelma hamorii (AF) probably around 5" or more mark. She's in a large flat faunarium. I've had her just over 6 weeks now. In the last week or so I've noticed a few times whereby she's been digging next to or near where the ventilation is at & at times seen her fangs come out the holes, bite & pull. Nothing has changed in her enclosure. Substrate is dry. Water dish is always kept full & I don't have a ceiling fan as above. I do have a space heater as I live in UK & the weather isn't always as friendly here but I haven't had the space heater on when this has happened. Is this normal digging/burrowing behaviour? I'm new to the hobby & I wouldn't like her to break a fang.
> 
> Thanks


Mine is always climbing even though conditions are fine.  Sometimes you get one that acts like an arboreal.  Can you post an image of the Enclosure? 

This is also why it is imperative to maintain the proper distance from the lid to the substrate. 


Here is my _B. hamorii _being annoying:












B. hamorii



__ darkness975
__ Oct 24, 2016
__ 1



						>__>


----------



## Tornadic Mogwai (Feb 13, 2019)

Melissa Rosbotham said:


> Hi guys, I realise this is an old post but hoping to get a response as I'm experiencing something similar with my own T. I have an Brachypelma hamorii (AF) probably around 5" or more mark. She's in a large flat faunarium. I've had her just over 6 weeks now. In the last week or so I've noticed a few times whereby she's been digging next to or near where the ventilation is at & at times seen her fangs come out the holes, bite & pull. Nothing has changed in her enclosure. Substrate is dry. Water dish is always kept full & I don't have a ceiling fan as above. I do have a space heater as I live in UK & the weather isn't always as friendly here but I haven't had the space heater on when this has happened. Is this normal digging/burrowing behaviour? I'm new to the hobby & I wouldn't like her to break a fang.
> 
> Thanks


melissa could i ask you how much ventilation does your t home have? just thinking because my b smithi did this it was at the largest ventilation source as im in scotland i also have to use heaters and even cover some of the ventilation as to keep in heat.
im new to the hobby but im thinking it was lack of ventilation could also explain the fan issues i read about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Feb 14, 2019)

Tornadic Mogwai said:


> melissa could i ask you how much ventilation does your t home have? just thinking because my b smithi did this it was at the largest ventilation source as im in scotland i also have to use heaters and even cover some of the ventilation as to keep in heat.
> im new to the hobby but im thinking it was lack of ventilation could also explain the fan issues i read about.


Fans arent an issue, theyre a good thing.

Ts kept dry do not require a lot of ventilation...although they do fine with lots of it, its not critical in the least.


----------



## Vanisher (Feb 14, 2019)

MattDrennan said:


> My tarantula (Mexican Fire Leg) climbs to the top of his cage and put his fangs through the metal screen and tries biting through it. He does this every night. Any ideas? Is he unhappy? I feed him 6 crickets weekly.


Is he/she climbing 24/7? It can mean the spider is unhappy and stressed in its enviroment! If its a female anyway! An happy tarantula normally sit stil or grooming itself! Active P murinus or Gbb spinning silk doesnt count!


----------



## Pbann334 (Apr 28, 2020)

I also kinda need some advice I have my N.chromatus and every night I find it trying to escape and it has a lot of substrate and the environment is fine I just need som reassurance as I have never had one


----------



## TwiztedNinja (Apr 29, 2020)

Pbann334 said:


> I also kinda need some advice I have my N.chromatus and every night I find it trying to escape and it has a lot of substrate and the environment is fine I just need som reassurance as I have never had one


Picture of the enclosure


----------



## Thekla (Apr 29, 2020)

Pbann334 said:


> I also kinda need some advice I have my N.chromatus and every night I find it trying to escape and it has a lot of substrate and the environment is fine I just need som reassurance as I have never had one


I'd recommend you make your own thread and include pictures of the T and its whole enclosure. 
This thread is kinda old.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SeniorSpidieLovr (May 10, 2021)

Thank you all. Keep busting my almost juvenile Curly trying to reach its little legs through holes in plastic lid. I shine flashlight and it stops and goes to burrow. I be like,  you're so busted already Meesta. Sub ok.  Just put springtails. Oh busted my omost Juvenile Pink Toe attempting to reach through holes in it's enclosure.  Funny little creators.


----------



## Arachnophobphile (May 10, 2021)

MattDrennan said:


> My tarantula (Mexican Fire Leg) climbs to the top of his cage and put his fangs through the metal screen and tries biting through it. He does this every night. Any ideas? Is he unhappy? I feed him 6 crickets weekly.


What size is your T? Photos would help immensely. 

Could you possibly have a male that matured out.....dunno without photo or info


----------



## LilMims (Jun 28, 2021)

Buck0525 said:


> The only 4 instances that I have noticed this is...1. Mite infestation 2. Too damp/too dry substrate 3. New enclosure for the Tarantula, the spider wondering around to see it's surroundings 4. Too cool or too hot temperature(though it is rare from my knowledge). Even so, sometimes I have noticed they seem to be just finding a place to make their burrow. My PZB seemed to never rest until finding her selected location. So, it could be any variety of things. Just putting some things I have noticed out there.


oh you helped me so much i was so afraid about why my T is now so suddenly active and moving around alot i know that it needed more substrate so i bought more but i am waiting on it, i now see its probably like this because is cant burrow as of now (i do have a hide but its not to fond of it ) i had probably rehoused it a bit ago but long enough for it to get comfortable i thought but the last couple of days its been climbing to the top and then hanging of by one leg and would scare me -
-now i did rehouse it when i bought tliltocatl albopilosus because the tliltocatl albopilosus was in a larger enclosure then my aphonopelma seemanni and my aphonopelma seemanni is alot bigger then my tliltocatl albopilosus i currently dont know either genders both have not molted in my care now when i got the curly hair i noticed the wood they left in there had mold on it so i got rid of everything in that tank and put in new substrate (wasnt sure if it was enough i now know it isnt and am taking care of it) anyway i know this is alot but i think i might have noticed mites i only saw one small bug while filming didn't see more but it was super tiny and white im guessing this can also be a problem and should i gut it out again and put all new substrate but all in al this helped alot


----------



## 8 legged (Jun 28, 2021)

EDIT: oh, old...


----------



## Neonblizzard (Jun 28, 2021)

They can definitely chew through metal mesh. Needs to be replaced with acrylic ASAP to avoid them getting a fang/ leg stuck resulting in death /disfigurement


----------

